# Boycott National Geographic Kids Magazine



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I am so annoyed over this. They sent us a sample issue last year that we loved and our 6yo ds loved. That issue contained no advertising. Based on that issue we decided to ask for a gift subscription from my parents, which they got for him. Since then, every issue has been loaded with glitzy advertising for junk food and media products, such as Game Boy with "Mild Fantasy Violoence", cocoa puffs, and TV shows. Naturally our dear ds is far more interested in the ads than the content of the magazine. We have asked them to cancel our subscription and issue a refund. They promptly wrote back to confirm the cancellation, but we're going through living he** trying to get a refund. Also they had nothing to say about our reasons for cancelling aside from "we hope you will consider subscribing in the future".


----------



## Ponoma (Jan 11, 2002)

Here! Here! I am with you. Thought the same exact response when
I browsed a sample issues this week while waiting at he children's
hospital.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Definetly something I'll keep in mind. I always thought NGK was a wholesome mag, but I never opened it up


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow- that's disturbing. I was going to get this for my nephew, but not anymore!
Annette


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the Head's Up!


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

The National Wildlife Federation puts out a kids mag. called "Your Big Backyard" that is wonderful. We gave dd a subscription for Christmas, and she loves it. Unfortunately dd also received a subscription to National Geographic Kid from a relative. I agree, it is awful. I need to get on the ball and send them an email. In the meantime the magazine goes straight into recycling when it comes in the mail.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I guess if I were to pay for it I'd be disappointed too, but we just check it out from the library and really enjoy looking at the animals and reading about them. My kids like it but they are five and three, and actually I don't think they paid any notion to the ads. In all fairness, at least there is a magazine out there to give positive attention towards animals, If ads help pay the way can't they easily be ignored?

Valerie


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I completely disagree. Ads target children from the cradle and up. According to the APA. ads targeting anyone under the age of 8 should be restricted. Small children accept ads as truthful and unbiased. Studies have shown that children do recall what is being advertised, and do influence their parents to buy products. Even if you think your children are ignoring the ads, they aren't. The ads are building name-brand recognition, and encouraging materialism and consumerism. I bet if you looked really hard, you could find a better, safer way to give positive attention toward animals- one that doesn't do so at the expense of children.

I would highly recommend you read the following:
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl...ec/ai_60072790
and
http://www.mothering.com/sections/ex...d-archive.html

Quote:

We live in a nation in which the values of what sociologist Robert Bellah calls the money world are steadily crowding out the values of what I call the motherworld. The dominant values of our culture are radical individualism, excessive materialism, and bottom-line thinking-- and they leave little room for values such as connectedness, interdependence, commitment, and other qualities necessary for raising healthy, caring, and ethical children. This profound imbalance lies at the root of our culture's inhospitability to children and to the work of nurturing children.

Quote:

"Because younger children do not understand persuasive intent in advertising, they are easy targets for commercial persuasion," said psychologist Brian Wilcox, Ph.D., Professor of Psychology and Director of the Center on Children, Families and the Law at the University of Nebraska and chair of the task force. "This is a critical concern because the most common products marketed to children are sugared cereals, candies, sweets, sodas and snack foods. Such advertising of unhealthy food products to young children contributes to poor nutritional habits that may last a lifetime and be a variable in the current epidemic of obesity among kids."
http://www.commercialexploitation.co...etspullads.htm
http://www.media-awareness.ca/englis..._marketing.cfm
http://www.media-awareness.ca/englis...arget_kids.cfm
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl...1/ai_111011386


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

How disapointing! I have been looking for good mags for 3 1/2 yo. He loves to "get mail" and I would refer he had something fun rather than my cooking mags and catalogs.

Does anyone know if Ranger Rick is still around? or Highlights? Of course my memories are colored and I have not seen them years. Are they as good as I remember??


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
How disapointing! I have been looking for good mags for 3 1/2 yo. He loves to "get mail" and I would refer he had something fun rather than my cooking mags and catalogs.

Does anyone know if Ranger Rick is still around? or Highlights? Of course my memories are colored and I have not seen them years. Are they as good as I remember??

I like "Our Big Backyard" for that age.
Annette


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

I looked again and "Your Big Back Yard" has no ads. Yea!

Here's a link to The National Wildlife Federation site, and it has a list of their other mags, including "Ranger Rick".

http://www.nwf.org/

I've decided when dd's National Geographic arrives in the mail, I'll just rip out the cool stuff for reading and craft projects.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I feel the same way. The ads are terrible. We'd gotten it as a gift, but I've asked to change it to adding another yr. onto Our Big Backyard. We also get Highlights, but IMO, it's just cutting it for me. Maybe when my boys are a bit older. Oldest is 5 right now. I do like "All Around"--kinda pricey, but very, very interesting! I'd gotten a trial of Cricket which looked interesting. The ad-free aspect is very important to me.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't you just love it when you pay for a subscription to something and half the magazine is ads?? In my opinion, if you pay good money for a magazine, it should not have a bunch of advertizing.

Another thing you could do if your kids like to "get mail" is print off free pages on the internet, put them in a large yellow envelope and mail them out. Fun and cheap!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

Annette- I guess I never noticed the ads but we do enjoy reading the articles. Like I said I'm not paying for it just borrowing from the library. And while I agree with you about ads making a huge impression on children it seems to me some things are just not worth getting upset over. It just seems people complain over every little thing these days and it's annoying! And also I know there are plenty of other ways to encourage compassion and love of animals with kids. I was just saying there's nothing wrong with flipping thru a National Geographic Magazine with them... I also thought National Geographic did a lot of positive for the animals so why boycott that?

oh and I see a lot of ads in many magazines unfortunately including Mothering!

Valerie


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mothering is an magazine for grown ups, so I don't think there is really a parallel.

And, if you are getting it for the library, you are paying for it in a way- through taxes.

I don't think protecting our children from violent video games, cereal filled with crap, and TV is getting upset about every little thing.


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

W


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

My ds and I flip through kid magazines with ads together. He can't read yet, so it's always a together-thing - lying in bed to go to sleep, for quiet time, in the morning. Anyway, b/c we are always together, we just talk about it. I make a point of talking about the ads and what it's describing. I make a point of questioning the truth and value of the ad. He's only 4, but hey!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
nyway, b/c we are always together, we just talk about it. I make a point of talking about the ads and what it's describing. I make a point of questioning the truth and value of the ad. He's only 4, but hey!









I do the same thing. Michael will see a commercial or an ad and say "Look. they are trying to get me to buy XYZ"


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.cobblestonepub.com/pages/magmain.htm
We have enjoyed the science magazines this publisher puts out.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Is this the same as National Geographic World?

It's such a shame. I have years of it upstairs from the early 1980s. I don't remember it having *any* ads. I used to get so excited when it came in the mail. I would daydream of travelling to exotic places. I even liked the science stuff. What ever happened to this great magazine?


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

You know, even National Geographic has ads in it. They're only in the beginning and end of the magazine, but there are some. I haven't seen a National Geographic for kids in a while, so I don't know how bad it is.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I believe it isn't until around age 7, if not later, that a child can intellecutally comprehend the difference between ads and content. These advertisers wouldn't be spending the $$ if it wasn't a very effective vehicle to reach their target market







.

MM has always had a great deal of editorial opposition to marketing to children







As an adult, I look forward to many of the ads in Mothering, as I know that for the most part, the companies advertising in it are companies I am happy to do business with. Mothering Mag. (in all forms) would not be in existence without its advertisers. I believe they do a very good job w/this.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

My kids have had a subscription for years and it was only recently that they started including ads. What a shame!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It is a shame- there are so few decent kids' magazines.
Maybe Mothering should put out a children's magazine!
Annette


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I use these tyes of things as learning experiences, the same way I do tv ads. we have discussed the point of advertising and how it works.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
I use these tyes of things as learning experiences, the same way I do tv ads. we have discussed the point of advertising and how it works.

We have had many conversations about advertising but I am concerned about dd's ability to truly understand and deal with intent. She seems to get it, but then two seconds after the yogurt commercial comes on there's a pause and she says, "I want a yogurt." Of course we then discuss whether she really wants a yogurt or whether it's because she just saw an ad. But, she's only 6 and this type of conversation bores her to tears after awhile, so at this point we just try to avoid the ads.









Sorry for the OT ramble.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Isn't this magazine targeting 5-7 year olds?
Annette


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Just went to get the mail and there was the magazine in question.

Here's the ad content-

inside cover(page 2)-Cambell's soup, full page

Page 3- is table of contents

page 4- article about longest line of footprints

page 5- Disney movie, full page

page 6- story called Cool Inventions (cool stuff to buy like scooters)

no page number but double sided pull out ad for Pony Book Club with added products

11 pages of cool stuff

pages 18-20- article The Truth Behind the Movie Robots (ad?)

pages 21-24- Ford ad with enviromental/school fund raising stuff

pages 25-29- ad free

pages 30-32- article called Where Did They Film That? (Spy Kids, Star Wars, etc-(ad?)

pages 33-34- article about twins

page 35-Pop tarts- full page

page 38.5- half page pull out for Pony stuff

Page 40- activity page about eyes with monster from Monster's Inc in center

page 41- Bubble Tape- full page

page 43-Post Marshmallow Mania Pebbles- full page

back cover-Nerds Rope- full page


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for that- that is a lot of ads for junk!
Annette


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow. SummerLove, thanks for sharing that. Pretty bad.

Anyone get Ladybug or Click? Maybe that would be better.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

It's funny, it really didn't look too bad when I just leafed through it, but looking closer, sheesh! Especially those ads disguised as articles. Or the product placement within articles and activities. What crap.

Oh and I left something out. Page 34 is an activity page about connections and one of the choices is a picture of the cartoon Incredible Hulk.

Off to rip 11 pages out the mag...


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

We got this magazine as kids and I ALMOST got it for ds for his upcoming birthday! I had no idea there was so much junk in it. It really is a shame. I think the problem is that it costs so much for them to produce the magazine, they need to offset the cost with ads.

I am definitely going to look at Your Big BackYard.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

I sent them an email asking about the increase in ads but haven't heard back.

I really, really, really want to support National Geographic because I think they do great things. But I don't think the kid's magazine is the way to go. I am going to pick up the grownup version at the store and see if maybe I'd prefer dd look at that.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

My 7 year old DS got a year subscription to the mag. for Christmas and I agree...it is FULL of ADS!!!

When his subscription ends we will not renew and will tell the company why, then he can just continue reading their regular magazine which keeps his attention longer anyway.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to read all the posts but here's my take....

I ordered the same mag to help my neice a girl scout who was selling subscriptions. I thought, "Great, I always loved National Geographic as a kid, now here's one specifically for kids!!"

Boy was I shocked when I received the first issue!!!!!!! I was so mad and disgusted!!!!!

To help with my anger, I wrote a schathing letter to the listed ceo, marketing director and a few others (all got the same letter) which detailed my utter disgust. After counting the advertisements for junk food, movies, tv and video games and comparing to the number of pages, I came up with the figure of 72% of that mag as being total junk. And even the animal stories were mostly things like a bear preferring fast food (that was last month's!). The feature article last month was about the sponge bob movie!!!!! AUGH! And they won't stop sending it to me even though it has run out!!!!!

Sorry gotta go babe is up. thanks for letting me vent, too!!!!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I just cancelled and will be getting a refund check. Here's the link to that page.

https://secure.customersvc.com/wes/s...jsp&MSRSMAG=WO


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks for the link, I just e-mailed them about my opinion on their ads. It was a gift for my son, so I'll just let the subscription run out.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

The robot ad/story is particularly disturbing. The line has completely blurred between editorial content and paid promotion. Anyone even remotely understand the gist of the Poptart ad? I'm clueless. Anyone see all the Harry Potter stuff last yr?


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Please don't say "Nerds Rope".
Nerds = favorite candy
[on a] Rope = heaven


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

My son asked me to buy him one (nerd rope) next time I go out.

This, of course, was after we finished reading the mag.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

My ds who is 9 complains that the magazine is all ads. He prefers to look at the grown up National Geographic instead. He still reads the kids version but he zips through it in about 10 minutes all the while complaining loudly about all the stupid ads.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

And that 2 page ad by Ford about environmentalism - oh PLEASE!!!!! This magazine isn't just selling ads to pay for publication - they are making skads of money off these ads.

The latest marketing techniques call for multi labeling and hitting kids young so they grow up familiar with labels. I.E. a video game advertised on the same page as it's own action figures sold at Burger King, etc. Not only do they want the child to remember one object (the video game) they are instilling the association with the fast food, kwim? This happens all the time.

Now a Mothering Magazine for kids - there's an idea!!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhonwyn*
My ds who is 9 complains that the magazine is all ads. He prefers to look at the grown up National Geographic instead. He still reads the kids version but he zips through it in about 10 minutes all the while complaining loudly about all the stupid ads.


ha ha ha, he sounds like my DH.He looked into it yesterday and called it a lot of bull and only ads.We'll cancel it.


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm I just grabbed my dd's new NGK and look through it, I only saw 2 adds one tiny one for pop-tarts and another for cereal. I would have to say 2 adds in the entire thing is pretty good. I have just taught my dd about advertising and how they hire people to make things look better in adds, if you teach your children the truth behind advertising then they will carry that knowledge into adulthood and become smart and aware consumers but if you avoid adds of any kind all together when they become adults they will become star struck and fall for every one and be exactly the kind of people you had hoped they would not become.

Jennifer


----------

